# poss cheap coach trip to hamm?, anyone? quick response neede



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, lekkies lovely mother has offered to take a coach to hamm.. this will be cheap, we will be paying for the petrol and the ferry/tunnel... let just say its going to cost 30 each if we fill the coach, in theory it will be cheaper, but i like to go over the top and pay back after rather than the other way round..
if we get a serious amount of people who want to do this and have passports then we can do it..

heres how i think is the best thing...
we will have to do some more planning, but i dont mind a few people staying at mine thursday night..
i will take £30 from everyone via paypal to secure a place.. dont pay yet, i need to speak to lekkie to get some more details as i dont even know where she lives... but let me know people if this is a goer?? and quickly and the coach will need to be reserved.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Lekkie lives about half an hour away from me... and theres no way I can do December.... maybe March though... havent got my passport at the moment as its slightly singed from the fire and not valid for that reason.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, thats cool mate..
well i would think we would need to half fill the coach to make it worth doing.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

well nige whatever transport your takin so am i lol cos im deffo goin


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

i assumed u was puttin this in off topic as alot mor pple would see it there?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'll put a link there then just for a day or so


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

oh bugger, wish I had a passport


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, so thats all the people that cant come :lol: anyone that can?


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

at that kinda price theres 2 here that are 100% up for it.... and i could see how many of my firneds want to go too !!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok cool.. well at the moment we are looking at u and ur misses, me, baz and lekkie..
so 5 for sure..
might be worth a mini bus, we can get one of those too apparently


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Well i'd like to go, but where is the meet up ?


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

ok we havent got a meeting place yet we was looking to see whos def going first as depending on the amount of pple depends n wether it will b a coach or a mini bus


----------



## dragonsdad&mum (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll provisionally book 2 Lekkie?Nige! PM me the details or post em when ya know! x


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

dammit!!! Now i wish id got my ass in2 gear & got my passport!!!
dont suppose any1 will b gettin a coach 4 march?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a coach booked for March hamm.

More details are here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=11925

Its a full 70 seater cruise liner with loo, tea & coffee etc.

Leaving folkstone (secure parking available) on the friday at around 22.00 arriving hamm at 8am. Leave the show around 17.00 and arrive back in folkstone at around midnight on the sat.

We are also arranging with the organisers to block book tickets in advance to save queing as it will be cold in the morning !!

Unfortantly, this is a full blown hired coach with all the insurances etc and as such the cost is a bit more, £68 per seat. £35 payable asap to secure place, £34 by Jan 31st


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

hhmmmm yea is more expensive, but would still like to go, let me talk to my partner tonight as he would want to come too so will hav to see if we can afford it.....Ill PM u later this eve


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, i'm glad i'm selling anything here, trying to pinch my coach mates :lol:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

hun like i said my preference is with u lot of people so if ur doin a coach in march u will b my first choice
its all gd xxx (((HUG)))) for you thinkin i was deserting u xxx


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, no not you, the thread stealer i was on about :lol: 
it would be nice to get a load of us, but its looking like 7/8 max, so a mini is on the cards at the most right now.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

so based on 8 of us... how much would the minibus cost us ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lek is trying to work something out with her mum, my estimate would be 50 in the mini bus to cover, and i would expect to be handing some back on the way home with that amount in mind... but lek will have the final say i rekcon


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

sweeet, 100 quid i can manage that...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeh i think its looking ok... i think we should go for maybe 11/12 people max... i want to take about 3/4 polly boxes myself, other people will want some too.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

well for the ppl who aint seen it theres a new thread in off topic bout the prices


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeh... come on nicky you tart.. BOOK IT


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry corn, Nat asked about March and as you were talking about Dec, I saw no harm in making a reply. 

If you prefer, I am happy to remove my post.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, nah its fine mate... at the end of the day the more people that can go the better, it dont really matter how we all get there.
its not really selling, if it was a corn and someone did that i would probably be a bit pissed, but then again i have no doubt i have done it to someone myself at some point.


----------

